# Marzocchi Bomber 888 Vorbau 53mm für 31,8 mm+ 25,4mm



## richtig (2. Mai 2008)

Marzocchi Bomber 888 Vorbau 53mm für 31,8 mm+ 25,4mm
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280222571820&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018


----------



## lipmo51 (2. Mai 2008)

ich kenn mich mit den Dingern nicht so aus.....
passt die auf eine 2008er 888 RCV   1 1/8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (2. Mai 2008)

hi,

davon gehe ich aus. auktion läuft noch ne weile... poste vielleicht lieber nochmal ins kaufberatungsforum... sicher ist sicher.

grussascha


----------

